# bendable skeleton hands



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

99 cent store skeleton hand yardstake 
coat hangers
wire cutter
duck tape
knife








twist and pull hand and bone apart








cut coat hanger into pieces








push thru hole in hand to top of each finger


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

wrap duck tape
























bend fingers at the joints and form left and right hands


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

for those that want to keep them as yard stakes drill hole with sharp knife








push thru hole


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a great conversion!
Thanks for sharing LOTD!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

I think they look better then the blucky hands , I will post pictures when their done


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

No doubt that blucky hands and feet are garbage even though I own a couple. And what the hell is up with the two left feet?!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> No doubt that blucky hands and feet are garbage even though I own a couple. And what the hell is up with the two left feet?!


:jol: Blucky said he never professed to be a good dancer.....hence the two left feet... Har Har Har


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

lunatic,you are wrong ,they are not two left feet , they are two right feet, so as the old saying go's: two rights don't make a wrong foot or is it two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look great! Well done.


----------

